# Bumlam complains about movie



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/group-says-american-sniper-film-spurs-threats-against-210015758.html

Bumlam wants Eastwood to put out "love the ones who only finance it" talk because people found so much truth in his movie.
He can pave the way to make it better for islam in our country - Bwahahaha!

"Nice to see a movie where the Arabs are portrayed for who they really are - vermin scum intent on destroying us," said one Twitter post collected by the ADC."

But, they're not gonna "ferguson" over it because then more people will want to see it.
I want to see it now?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You ought to see the movie oddapple, its very good. I don't know if any muslimes were harmed during the filming of the movie, but a man can hope!
Thanks
:icon_smile:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You ought to see the movie oddapple, its very good. I don't know if any muslimes were harmed during the filming of the movie, but a man can hope!
> Thanks
> :icon_smile:


Please tell that there weren't any horses harmed during the filming. We don't want any horses harmed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't wait to see it. I was wondering if it was like the Hurt Locker, another good one.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a lot more Hollywood then Hurt Locker tried to be, but it was good. The fact anyone can be politically bugged by the movie shows their true hatred for our way of life and goals of ruining that way of life.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sure it's a great movie but remember that, it's a movie. From what I hear it is very loosely based on the hero that the story is about. For instance, the part with the woman giving a child a weapon is crap. It never happened. They needed to sensationalize the moment. That's a shame in my book. The man had an amazing story and it didn't need to be soldout to hollywood money makers. IMHO lol

Carry on.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They always take a great deal of dramatic license in any film that is supposed to be based in truth. They certainly don't have to work too hard to make Muslim devotees evil. They use schools, hospitals and daycares to stash their weapons and their own women and children as meat shields. I don't know why anyone would balk at Jihaddis strapping a child with explosives, happend all the time. I would just hope my bullet was true and his suffering non existent. But make no mistake, if a child were posing a life or death threat to my shipmates, it's going downrange.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I happened to notice an interview with one of the men who served with Kyle and assisted on the movie, and he described the events of having to shoot children as most real. They, the people of the religion of peace, used them often to challenge our troops. fWIW the imagery may have been Hollywood but some are saying things like it did happen.



Mish said:


> I'm sure it's a great movie but remember that, it's a movie. From what I hear it is very loosely based on the hero that the story is about. For instance, the part with the woman giving a child a weapon is crap. It never happened. They needed to sensationalize the moment. That's a shame in my book. The man had an amazing story and it didn't need to be soldout to hollywood money makers. IMHO lol
> 
> Carry on.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> I'm sure it's a great movie but remember that, it's a movie. From what I hear it is very loosely based on the hero that the story is about. For instance, the part with the woman giving a child a weapon is crap. It never happened. They needed to sensationalize the moment. That's a shame in my book. The man had an amazing story and it didn't need to be soldout to hollywood money makers. IMHO lol
> 
> Carry on.


Like this?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ripon said:


> I happened to notice an interview with one of the men who served with Kyle and assisted on the movie, and he described the events of having to shoot children as most real. They, the people of the religion of peace, used them often to challenge our troops. fWIW the imagery may have been Hollywood but some are saying things like it did happen.


If I remember correctly the movie was based on Kyle's writings and the scene didn't have a child in it.  As for if it happens other times...I have no doubt. That's not what I was suggesting. I was simply saying it saddened me that they had to add more drama to a already dramatic story. They didn't need to.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah but they left this out:








BBL - got to go find more for "Jihad jihadding itself" theater....


----------

